# rifle coatings, opinions please



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been considering a custom camo job from a company called oneholegunworks in killeen tx. He uses c-cote and apparently some others. I have a shotgun that is coated and I like it. What are your opinions on the various coatings such as dura or cera? They can be done with awesome camo jobs but are there any downsides to having a rifle coated?

MG


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No mater what you use it will come off with time. If you don't have a terrain change such as dark woods and then snow about any thing will work, my cheap fix is spray paint, comes off easily and can change color easily. Not the best looking but, it works.


----------



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

x2 on the rattle cn. I spray all my guns. You can retouch or adjust your camo patern at anytime. I was a littel leary at first myself I mean taking a can of spray paint to a $2000 gun scope combo seemed absoloutly ridiculous but after a six pack and some hard thinking i just sprayed a swipe across the middle of it then i said i guess i have no choice now. best decision i ever made. i am not saying you want to spray a good looking wood gun but lets face it synthetic rifles that are bought to hunt with are tools and why not make that tool as good at it's job as possible. Take the action out of the stock clean evrything good with alchohol tape anywhere that you do not wish to paint and spray your base color i like to do the stock one color and the action another. Put it back together and go out in the yard and get some vege limbs from bushes with small leaves a handfull of tall grass tie the botom of the grass in a knot so you can fan the top out then just hold these against the gun and spray over it with a color different than you base coat. You can customize it to your own taste the sky is the limit. then when people ask you Oh Man who does your camo you can smile and say I did that myself, And I'll do yours for 30 bucks if you like. You would be suprised how may 30 bucks you can make. Whole process takes about an hour


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

My .22-250 has a Bell and Carlson Creative Effects finish in Mossy Oak Brush. I also had an ATR 100 .30-06 in Mossy Oak Break UP. I've had very good luck with both finishes with no chipping or peeling. I've painted an SKS with good results... but the B&C coating is much longer lasting.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

depends on the rifle/shotgun and your desire for "beauty". 
if you have a good shooter and it has been around the block a few years but not grandfathers collector gun, do as knapper and backyardsniper suggest which is what i have done and redone as needed. it is going to come off anyway so why pay for something that is going to end up on a thorn bush somewhere. if you must get it coated i suggest dura-coating.


----------



## tonyoney (Mar 5, 2010)

This is my first visit to this site but I feel like I have found all my old hunting buddies right here - six pack, spray cans, and weeds and leaves, I love this stuff = have I heard that someplace before?


----------

